# secondlife/osgrid viewers on FreeBSD



## aimeec1995 (Jan 9, 2020)

i am wondering if anyone has made one of the open source viewers for secondlife run on freebsd in recent years
almost all of them run fine on linux and mac osx, but i think the best candidates would have to be either 

-  kokua viewer
- firestorm viewer
- the regular SL client

Long, long ago it the normal client was able to build nativly for freebsd, but it is as old as the hills now.  i think its only bet now is linux emulation, due to mesh and the such.
secondlife is the last thing i switch to another OS to play, so the prospect of it being playable on *bsd is very exciting

Does anyone know anything?


----------



## Datapanic (Jan 9, 2020)

I haven't seen any viewers, but I do have OpenSim running on FreeBSD in a Grid setup - 784 regions on 16 servers along with a Robust and a MySQL server all running the latest versions under 11.3.  OpenSim doesn't run or build straight from the source, minor changes are needed some of the libs.


----------



## forgiven_noob (Jan 10, 2020)

Datapanic said:


> I haven't seen any viewers, but I do have OpenSim running on FreeBSD in a Grid setup - 784 regions on 16 servers along with a Robust and a MySQL server all running the latest versions under 11.3.  OpenSim doesn't run or build straight from the source, minor changes are needed some of the libs.



Hi. do you refer to the server hosting software, or the viewer?

This thread is about the viewers, for connecting to the secondlife or opengrid grids.

BTW at which point can I post without waiting all night for my posts to get approved? it is kind of hindering my will to interact with the community.


----------



## Datapanic (Jan 12, 2020)

I am working on getting the latest Phoenix-Firestorm to build on FreeBSD.  It might be a while and it might be forever, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jan 13, 2020)

Datapanic said:


> I am working on getting the latest Phoenix-Firestorm to build on FreeBSD.  It might be a while and it might be forever, but I'll give it a shot.



That is great. Thank you, I was thinking ones best bet would be the linuxulator, otherwise there is no hope ever of mesh and the such.
I guess I will keep dual booting since I can't seem to pass a gpu through to a windows host on fbsd


----------



## forgiven_noob (Feb 1, 2020)

Datapanic said:


> I am working on getting the latest Phoenix-Firestorm to build on FreeBSD.  It might be a while and it might be forever, but I'll give it a shot.


Hi, Have you made any progress?
I was thinking that the Kokua or official SL viewer might be better candidates for this, the Kokua viewer has much more mature linux support, it looks like! being the only linux viewer with a 64bit and 32bit build.

I am thinking of offering a bounty of sorts on their mailing list for the successful build and posting of such a thing on ports


----------



## Datapanic (Feb 1, 2020)

It's a major undertaking and will take me a while.  So far, I can build it on Debian 9 and I have a vm with FreeBSD 11.3 setup with all the right packages installed.  That required setting up a custom repository with Python 2.7 as the default.  Next is to get Autobuild setup for BSD.  Currently, it's only for Windows MacOS and Linux.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Feb 2, 2020)

Datapanic said:


> It's a major undertaking and will take me a while.  So far, I can build it on Debian 9 and I have a vm with FreeBSD 11.3 setup with all the right packages installed.  That required setting up a custom repository with Python 2.7 as the default.  Next is to get Autobuild setup for BSD.  Currently, it's only for Windows MacOS and Linux.



Alright. 

Linux has had sl viewers since forever, I figured the linuxalator would be able to handle one of the older ones. Oh well


----------



## Datapanic (Feb 3, 2020)

The pre-version 2 viewers don't work so great on the latest OpenSim and SL worlds.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Feb 3, 2020)

Datapanic said:


> The pre-version 2 viewers don't work so great on the latest OpenSim and SL worlds.



Oh   I actually had 2.0+ onward in mind though


----------



## Datapanic (Feb 23, 2020)

It looks like the Cool Viewer is actively maintained and on a v1.x branch, so I am working on porting that to FreeBSD.  The latest update for Cool Viewer was on 2020-02-05.  I've used that viewer before and it's pretty good.  It also seems to work on OpenSim and SL grids without problems.  The Phoenix/SL 2.x viewers are going to be too difficult for me to attempt to port over, so give me some time and we'll see where the Cool Viewer goes.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Feb 24, 2020)

Datapanic said:


> It looks like the Cool Viewer is actively maintained and on a v1.x branch, so I am working on porting that to FreeBSD.  The latest update for Cool Viewer was on 2020-02-05.  I've used that viewer before and it's pretty good.  It also seems to work on OpenSim and SL grids without problems.  The Phoenix/SL 2.x viewers are going to be too difficult for me to attempt to port over, so give me some time and we'll see where the Cool Viewer goes.



That is really awesome, thank you for your effort. I've never heard of cool viewer before.
Good luck


----------

